# Feb. throwdown  Buffalo wings / mini fatties Q-VIEW



## davidhef88 (Mar 11, 2012)

Got some whole wings.








Hacked them up and tossed in some rub.







Chopped some green peppers, onions, japs, and mushrooms.







rolled out a tube of hot Jimmy Dean.







Grabbed a Lb. of bacon,  laid out each piece on a baking sheet and put it in the freezer for a few minutes, out of the freezer and sliced each piece into three pieces.







After the bacon thawed back out you do a little weaveing, not alot of fun but well worth it.







I cut the weave and the sasuage into nine squares.  Added some sauce, chopped PO&M, mozz, and a piece of pepperoni







All sealed up.







wrapped in some bacon.







Smoked them till IT was 170 then crisped them for a couple minutes in the broiler.

Wings tossed in some Franks Red Hot and butter,  added some store bought bbq sauce (famous daves devils spit) to some blue cheese dressing and chopped some celery.







*thank you to all who voted!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 17, 2012)

Makes my mouth water!


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 22, 2012)

man it looks yummy like Pops i am


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 22, 2012)

That's a lot of work...Kudos for patience, great job!...JJ


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 22, 2012)

Like Jimmy said that is a lot of work but the results were awesome - Congrats


----------



## msuman (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks great.  Ive been thinking about making mini fatties.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Apr 29, 2012)

mini fatties.... think i know what my next weekend project is


----------

